# Where do I fit



## matilda21 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm called Matilda here. I'm searching for people who can give advise from their heart, mine certainly needs it. I'm having a difficult time figuring out where I fit into my marriage. Thanks in advance to anyone willing to donate their time to listen to me. Even if you don't have anything to offer.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome. Start a thread whenever you feel comfortable.


----------

